# Illegal Operation- MS PPT XP



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I installed MS Office XP Pro + FrontPage (So I guess its basically Office Delelopers Edition, more or less) yesterday. When I goto open PowerPoint or any PPT tempelates or exiting presentations I get the illegal operation messege and the detailes include the following 


> POWERPNT caused a general protection fault
> in module 3DFX16V3.DRV at 0009:000002ce.
> Registers:
> EAX=00009e48 CS=03a7 EIP=000002ce EFLGS=00000246
> ...


Any clues on what this means or how it can be solved, as I use PPT often. I tried a uninstall-reinstall install of office XP but didnt help. If nothing, I'll try a system restore and/or I'll download PowerPoint. Thanks!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Do you have a Voodoo3 video card or other 3DFX video cards?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup, 3DFX Voodoo 3 3000.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Simple fix.... Go here...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q300912


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank You very much James


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Installation of new drivers complete, thanks again James


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No problem...


----------

